# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Palta hass y fuerte

## lespinoza

Hola 
Queria saber si alguien me podria brindar toda la informacion posible respecto a palta en sus variedades hass y fuerte.
Zonas de sembrado, temporadas de cosecha, etc
Es para un trabajo que debo presentar para un curso de ISIL, y buscando en internet no encontre mucho, a cerca de algunas especificaciones, 
Espero respuestas, 
Gracias
Slds,Temas similares: Palta Fuerte y Hass VENDO PALTA HASS, FUERTE, FAMILIAR Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Compra de palta hass y fuerte Precios chacra Palta Hass, Fuerte, etc

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola lespinoza: 
Te dejo un enlace a un pdf que se titula "Manual para el cultivo del palto", realizado por el Ing. José Tenorio M. en el año 2007: *http://pallasca.inictel.net/img_upload/59f78cd55e9448dcab450a6ca1de2871/Manual_t_cnico_del_Palto.pdf* 
También te comento que existe la Asociación de Productores de Palta Hass del Perú: *ProHass*, para ver si consigues alguna información de ellos. 
Con respecto a la información sobre uva red globe de tu otro tema, le pregunté a mis hermanos y me dicen que se han hecho muchos estudios sobre esta uva, pero en Chile y California, mas no en el Perú. Voy a ver si encuentro información para pasártela, pero busca información en páginas de Chile y USA para ver si consigues algo. 
Yo tengo algunas páginas interesantes que te puedo pasar, pero déjame encontrarlas y organizarlas. 
Saludos y suerte con los trabajos.

----------


## lespinoza

Gracias por tu respuesta, esperare para cuando puedas enviarme las paginas que me comentas.
Otra cosa, queria saber si hay algun protocolo fitosanitario para exportar palta de las variedades hass y fuerte a singapur..
Queria ver si alguna persona sabe mas o menos de este tema.
Gcias 
Slds,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola lespinoza: 
Estaba buscando fotos para un trabajo y encontré una investigación sobre le cultivo del palto del INIA de Chile: *http://www.avocadosource.com/books/LemusGamalier2005.pdf* 
Creo que tiene buena información. Y algo parecido debe haber sobre la uva red globe. Es cuestión de seguir buscando. 
Algunas webs que te pueden servir:  *www.agronegociosperu.org* *www.minag.gob.pe* *www.inia.gob.pe* *www.prohass.com.pe* *www.procitrus.org* *www.providperu.org* *www.senasa.gob.pe* *www.peruagro.net76.net* *www.agrodigital.com* *www.the**packerenespanol.com* 
Saludos

----------


## marinogrijalba

Estimados amigos: 
¿Alguien tiene una estructura de costos (Excel) de packing para Europa caja 4Kg. Europa para 1 contenedor marítimo? Maquila en alguna planta.
Gracias!

----------

